# Good Freeview box (STB) for TiVo



## pum (Jan 6, 2003)

I needed a new freeview box for my TiVo, as my old one died, and wasn't very good (slow and unreliable to change channels on IR blaster and sound drop-outs). After extensive research here and on the web I went for the "Technika Advanced Set Top Box STB9007 LE Eco" from Tesco:
http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-4360.aspx

It seems particularly good, so I thought I'd post this to help anyone else looking for a good STB. The reason I feel it stands out:

- the box is tiny, due to the PSU being external and integrated with the plug.

- it should avoid overheating problems, due to the main heat source, the PSU, being externalised.

- it claims low power consumption.

- it changes channel very quickly. TiVo IR blaster fast setting seems to work reliably (on TiVo code 88881, I think.)

- according to a previous poster it does not suffer sound drop-outs.

- it's available new now and cheaply (35 quid on the web, but I got mine in shop for 25 quid). Looks like it might be end of line, so may not be available much longer.

Apparently it is a rebadged Tvonics MDR-200.
Hope this info is helpful to others.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Previously mentioned http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=384668
post no 80

It was then £29.97 but is now £24.97 and I found that out yesterday when I had to take mine back because of a failed power supply. Got it exchanged for a new one complete with a new 1 year warranty and a £5 refund.

I agree a very good and small box. No idea why the power supply failed.

I don't think it is being made end of line as Sunbury Tescos have a shelf full of them and they are in the latest Tesco direct cataloque


----------



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi - a quick question, have you found a way to turn off the red button services (MHEG??) on this freeview box? I need another freeview box for the 2nd tivo... that would be perfect.

if not, anyone suggest an alternative where that red dot stuff can be switched off?

Cheers!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Could IRBlast be used to send the green button IR to freeview boxes to remove the red dot?

Of course the IR code would be needed and does pressing green do anything at other times?

Else a freeview box which permits all interactive services to be switched off.

Automan.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> have you found a way to turn off the red button services (MHEG??) on this freeview box?


NO

Following Automans post I just checked with my box which is being used by my 2nd Tivo that pressing the Green Button on the STB remote does get rid of the red dot so I guess something similar to IRBlast could be adapted.

My personal experience is that the only programme that I see it stay on screen is BBC News24


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread - but I just wondered if anyone had successfully got IRBlast to send the green button and so get rid of the red dot?

I have a Sony VTX-D800U, but am interested if anyone's got this working at all? (I did search the forums for "freeview green" but this was the only relevant thread.)


----------

